# Sandpaper 50 foot rolls for Drum Sanders from 3M



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I've seen lots of questions lately about Drum Sanders, Here is a website where you can buy 50 foot rolls of sandpaper direct from 3M. Various grits are available and other widths as well. You need to cut the ends to fit your sander but you'll save about half the cost.
Lots of other sanding supplies there also if you like to surf around a bit. Some quite expensive but by looking around they have second lines and lower cost for many products. Shipping costs from them are very low.

http://www.shop3m.com/60440107138.html


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is another place that offers really great pricing. Don't know about the shipping.

http://www.supergrit.com/


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I got mine from here

http://www.woodmastertools.com/s/acces.cfm?CID=7


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Question though, does the cloth backing stick to velcro, or is a diff kind of backing used?


----------



## davedye (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried Fintech Abrasives? They advertise 3"X70' for $34.33, 80 grit.


----------

